# New LPGA Policy



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

What do you folks think about it?


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I think that while it might have good intentions, it's just asking for a lawsuit. But, quite a few players on the LPGA don't speak English, and translators are all too frequently needed, so in that regard it's a good idea.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just on principle, I don't like it, but it really surprised me when I heard that a lot of the LPGA pros for whom English is not a first language agreed with it. Apparently the girls have a good idea of what markets them as a tour and understands the United States fan and pro am partner is what supports them more than anything else.

I can understand their reasoning and if I had a pro am partner who didn't speak to me because she didn't speak English, I suppose the experience I had paid a ton of money for would be greatly lessened, but I think it should be accomplished without possibly punishing some of the world's greatest players.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Just on principle, I don't like it, but it really surprised me when I heard that a lot of the LPGA pros for whom English is not a first language agreed with it. Apparently the girls have a good idea of what markets them as a tour and understands the United States fan and pro am partner is what supports them more than anything else.
> 
> I can understand their reasoning and if I had a pro am partner who didn't speak to me because she didn't speak English, I suppose the experience I had paid a ton of money for would be greatly lessened, but I think it should be accomplished without possibly punishing some of the world's greatest players.


I don't see it as punishment, more as an incentive. Granted that it has all the subtlety of a cattle prod, but I don't believe that the LPGA really wants to punish anyone. I think that they see it as the quickest way to inspire those members who need the language help. As I understand it, the LPGA already makes tutors available, but the opportunity isn't being utilized as much as it could be.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fill me in on this discussion. I think I have the gist, but I can't find the new requirement to formulate a reasonable opinion.


----------



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont know...Golf has become a national sport! I wonder what if English speaking members would feel the same way if, lets say it was required that members learn Asian as an official language? There are many, many members that are of Asian decent playing now, what if they become the majority in the future? 

As long as they have an interpreter I dont see what is wrong not knowing English.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Truebluefan: from your point I think I understand the discussion, if the LPGA has ruled players to be english speaking this could lead to all professionals speaking the native language of Scotland.
I agree that good players will be limited so like you said, Whats wrong with an inturpreter?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

here is a link
LPGA.com


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Stevel: I looked at the link and personnally this could snowball on them,The LPGA, with discrimmination law suits. its rediculous, these are professtional golfers just let them play.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like they will rescind this
LPGA backs down, will not suspend players - September 05, 2008


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> Looks like they will rescind this
> LPGA backs down, will not suspend players - September 05, 2008


Not totally Steve fining is still an option. I like sports and will watch an event on occations, I'm wrapped up with my grandchildren most of the time, so understanding the associations politics is a void. I just don't see the benefit to the player or LPGA.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

This policy is absolutely rediculous. Not only is the LPGA opening themselves up to lawsuits, but what is the point? It all comes down to money. A player that does not speak english is less marketable, and that means less money. It has no effect on the game, so the LPGA needs to decide what they are marketing and which is more important, the game or the players?


----------

